# What's on your IPod?



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

If you shuffle your IPod or MP3 player what are the first three songs that it plays?

Here are mine:

Metallica "The House That Jack Built"
Elton John "Grey Seal"
South Park Bigger Longer Uncut Sound Track "I Can Change / Saddam Husein"


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Nothing, because iPods suck.

But if we're going to talk about MP3 players...

Manegarm - Mina Faders Hall
Novembers Doom - Collapse Of The Fallen Throe
Tyr - Sinklars Visa

And again:

Tarot - Crows Fly Black
Melvins - Roman Bird Dog
Agalloch - I Am The Wooden Doors

And once more:

Sunn O))) - Hunting & Gathering
Eluveitie - Calling The Rain
Wolven Ancestry - The Animalistic Awakening

Player - Samsung YP-P3 32GB

Filled up completely with 3500 songs, about 100 FLAC songs. So yeah results will be very varied.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2009)

Mp3 love here.

Murder Machine - Renard V
The Logical Song
99 Red Balloons


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

I also suggest we talk about what player we have.

I have a Samsung YP-P3 - 32GB player. Love this thing, FLAC sounds amazing on it <3


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

i haven't put any music on my ipod touch yet


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> i haven't put any music on my ipod touch yet


Can I ask why? iPods are bad enough, iPods with no music on them is nothing but useless.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

I only have five songs on my iPhone (I know, I suck) So I'll just list them all =3

"Hard Sun" Eddie Vedder (Into the Wild soundtrack)
"No Ceiling" Eddie Vedder (Into the Wild soundtrack)
"Somewhere Over the Rainbow" Israel Kamakawiwo'ole 
"Soul to Squeeze" Red Hot Chili Peppers
"Times Like These" Foo Fighters

I also asked my boyfriend to buy me the Wall-E soundtrack before I had my iPhone, so it's on his iPhone, but I still listen to it all the time.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Mp3 love here.
> 
> Murder Machine - Renard V
> The Logical Song
> 99 Red Balloons


 

99 Red Ballons _or_ 99 _Luftballoons_? 

and as DarkNoctus suggested: 2 gig Ipod Nano, I want a bigger on though.

and one more time:
Cream "Sitting on Top of the World"
Elvis Presley "Always on My Mind"
Black Lable Society "Fire it Up"


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

nothing right now because I don't have a MP3 or IPod
But if I did it might be
"Deadly Sinnersâ€ 3 Inches of Blood
"Mr. Crowleyâ€ Ozzy Osbourne
â€œThrough the Fire and Flamesâ€ DragonForce


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can I ask why? iPods are bad enough, iPods with no music on them is nothing but useless.



i just don't use it as a music device

only time i listen to music is when im in a car, usually have a sd card filled with music that my deck has a slot for

i might upload some videos and movies to the touch though,


http://www.personalprojector.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/29#Adapt305
picking up a pico projector so i can hook it up


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> 2 gig Ipod Nano


Oh man I'm so sorry 


alaskawolf said:


> i just don't use it as a music device
> 
> only time i listen to music is when im in a car, usually have a sd card filled with music that my deck has a slot for
> 
> ...


You bought an iPod without any intent of using it for music?

You're crazy bro. You should have just got a netbook.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

netbook cost 2-3 times as much and doesn't fit in your pocket


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh man I'm so sorry


 
Yeah, it sucks. It'll only hold like 3.5 - 4 albumns. I've had it for 2 years now, so I've gotten my money's worth out of it though. What can I say, I'm cheap .


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Yeah, it sucks. It'll only hold like 3.5 - 4 albumns. I've had it for 2 years now, so I've gotten my money's worth out of it though. What can I say, I'm cheap .


Don't get another iPod, get a Samsung player. They are far, far better.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

creative has some decent mp3 players as well


----------



## Wreth (Nov 21, 2009)

Pendulum-Hold your colour
Pendulum-Propane Nightmares


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 21, 2009)

Device- generic iPod.

1. Suicide Scherzo (9th Symphony, 4th Movement)- Walter Carlos, A Clockwork Orange Soundtrack

2. Something's Gone Wrong Again- The Buzzcocks, Singles Going Steady

3. I'll Be Your Mirror- The Velvet Underground, The Velvet Underground & Nico.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 21, 2009)

The Last Song (Elton John)
Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
Top Gun Anthem
Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
The Touch (Stan Bush)
Photograph (Nickelback)
Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) (Journey)
Everybody Have Fun Tonight (Wang Chung)
Drift Away (Uncle Kracker and Dobi Gray)
Losing My Religion (R.E.M.)
St. Elmo's Fire (Man In Motion) (John Parr)
Birdhouse In Your Soul (They Might Be Giants)
Bittersweet Symphony (The Verve)
Black Water (Doobie Brothers)
Can You Feel The Love Tonight? (Elton John)
You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' (The Righteous Brothers)
Toy Soldiers (Martika)
You're My Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
Hotel California (Live Version) (The Eagles)
Footloose (Kenny Loggins)
Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves)
We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
I Would Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (Meat Loaf)
Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
Come Undone (Duran Duran)
Life Is A Highway (Tom Cochrane)
Internet Is For Porn (Avenue Q)
With Arms Wide Open (Creed)
Hungry Like The Wolf (Duran Duran)
Blaze of Glory (Bon Jovi)
Hold On To The Nights (Richard Marx)
It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) (R.E.M.)
Centerfield (John Fogerty)

Too lazy to see what would come up on shuffle.


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> creative has some decent mp3 players as well


No. No they do not. Stay away from Creative. Seriously.

Samsung are the best. I've tried iPods, Creatives, Sonys, Sansas, near enough everything. Samsung topped all of them in nearly every area.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. No they do not. Stay away from Creative. Seriously.
> 
> Samsung are the best. I've tried iPods, Creatives, Sonys, Sansas, near enough everything. Samsung topped all of them in nearly every area.


 
Is there a Samsung Model that you like?



and:
"Things that Should Not Be" Metallica
"Dark Diamon" Elton John
"Where to Now St. Peter" Elton John


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 21, 2009)

This is on the wrong forum section.
My friend is borrowing my iPod, but iTunes put these:
Your Bedtime Story is Scaring Everyone by In Flames
Go Down by ACDC
Where Eagles Have Been by Wolfmother


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Kate Bush - Them Heavy People
Girl Talk - Minute by Minute
Venetian Snares - Fire Is The Devil


----------



## Ziff (Nov 21, 2009)

For an angel 2009 (Juno's Trance Jumpstyle) by Various Artists.
Mary had a Little Knife by Cutting-Christ (this is made by a guy on Newgrounds, check it out)
Take on Me by A-Ha


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Is there a Samsung Model that you like?


The best ones are

YP-P3
YP-Q1
YP-R1

The P3 is certainly the best one though.


Melechesh - Rebirth of the Nemesis
Oakenshield - Valhalla
Suidakra - Scathach


----------



## Dass (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's what's on m iPod; 2 albums I actually listen to, a crapload of podcasts, and a lot of songs my dad put on here when he gave it to me which I plan on taking off one of these days.

Anyway

Feel The Pain - Dinosaur Jr. (rare good song not in those two albums)
I Ran - Bowling for Soup (will likely be removed at earliest opportunity, liked it when I was 11)
Dammit - Blink-182 (see above, the music my dad put on here includes the GH4 playlist)


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. No they do not. Stay away from Creative. Seriously.
> 
> Samsung are the best. I've tried iPods, Creatives, Sonys, Sansas, near enough everything. Samsung topped all of them in nearly every area.



ive had good experience with creative


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Dammit - Blink-182 (see above, the music my dad put on here includes the GH4 playlist)


 
Wow, that takes me back to my freshman year of highschool.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 21, 2009)

Music, a movie, and some pictures. What else?


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> ive had good experience with creative


I got their most expensive MP3 player in the range. Creative Zen X-Fi 32GB. Sounded like crap, awful interface, gimmicky buttons, and it broke after 6 days. Good fucking riddance.

I tried other Creative players too and they all had the same problems. Bad build quality, mediocre at best sound, awful interface, the list goes on.


Opeth - Bleak
Estatic Fear - Chapter V
Blut Aus Nord - Our Blessed Frozen Cells


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

Bauhaus - God in an Alcove
Super Metroid - Maridia remix
The Danse Society - Red Light

Alien Sex Fiend - Gothic Erotica
Chrono Cross - Another World remix
De/Vision - Heart of Stone

The Guardian Legend - Cooridor 9
London After Midnight - Sacrifice
Kingdom Hearts - Hollow Bastion


And... I guess that's a pretty accurate depiction of my collective music taste.

Also, my music player is Winamp a small $20 blue Coby with a USB plug on the end, no display, and a simple button setup.
Funny thing is, it's lasted much longer and through much more abuse than two $200 Zen Micros I've had.


----------



## Dass (Nov 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Wow, that takes me back to my freshman year of highschool.



I wish that was the case with myself, I don't consider that particular song or band terribly good, but that's my tier 0 or 1 for music (not terribly good/meh).

On the other hand, everyone in my high school listens to my tier -1 of music (*TURNITOFF!!!*)


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, my music player is Winamp a small $20 blue Coby with a USB plug on the end, no display, and a simple button setup.
> Funny thing is, it's lasted much longer and through much more abuse than two $200 Zen Micros I've had.


Creative players are built so awfully and they are built on looks and gimmicks.

Also, I use Winamp too. With DFX 9.0 sound enhancer.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Creative players are built so awfully and they are built on looks and gimmicks.
> 
> Also, I use Winamp too. With DFX 9.0 sound enhancer.


The headphone jack broke out of my first one, and the second just stopped working one day. No explanation. Just... died.

Even if it was a weak little shit, I miss it. It was all glowy and neat.
Pisses me off.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I got their most expensive MP3 player in the range. Creative Zen X-Fi 32GB. Sounded like crap, awful interface, gimmicky buttons, and it broke after 6 days. Good fucking riddance.
> 
> I tried other Creative players too and they all had the same problems. Bad build quality, mediocre at best sound, awful interface, the list goes on.


interesting, i had no such issues


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> The headphone jack broke out of my first one, and the second just stopped working one day. No explanation. Just... died.
> 
> Even if it was a weak little shit, I miss it. It was all glowy and neat.
> Pisses me off.


I've had headphone jacks break. Protip: Use headphones with an L neck rather than a straight neck, they last longer.

As I said, Samsungs are more glowy and more neat, and last longer.


alaskawolf said:


> interesting, i had no such issues


Well it's an interface you're used to by now, but it was clunky, slow, and not well thought out at all on the X-Fi. The sound sucked and the X-Fi technology made the songs sound warped and muffled. And of course, it broke.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 22, 2009)

Me.

"War is Hell"- Toxic Holocaust
" I Wanna Rock"- Twisted Sister
" 21 Guns"- Green Day


----------



## Plantar (Nov 22, 2009)

Dark Lady (live) - Cher
You Could Be Mine - Guns n' Roses
Tears Into Wine - Billy Talent

Dark lady laughed and danced and lit the candles one by one...


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 22, 2009)

Blank File - Sonata Arctica
Creatures that Kissed in Cold Mirrors - Cradle Of Filth
The Relic - Symphony X


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

The Kovenant - Chariots Of Thunder
Darkspace - 2.8
Empyrium - Sad Song of the Wind


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 22, 2009)

The Rose Petalled Garden â€“ Black Label Society 
Ratrace â€“ Skindred 
Tripping The Alarm â€“ Clutch


----------



## Zhael (Nov 22, 2009)

I Just Got This Symphony Goin' - The Fall of Troy
Vodka - Korpiklaani
Whipastickgostop - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Hir (Nov 22, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Vodka - Korpiklaani




Elffor - Dark Orchestral Hate
October Falls - III
Equilibrium - Snuffel


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 22, 2009)

Lets see if I even have enough charge to do this...

Steve Vai - Survive
Disarmonia Mundi - Morgue of Centuries
Children of Bodom - Banned from Heaven

I don't think I actually know any of those songs... Lets try again:

Dio - Evil eyes
Anata  - The Enigma of Number 3
Megadeth - Dawn Patrol

I have a 4GB Sandisk Sansa Fuze with a 8GB MicroSD card. I've got 16GB of music, so I really need an upgrade. I could get a 16GB MicroSD card, but it probably wouldn't be long before I could fill that up too. Seems like the next cheapest options are a 32GB Sansa View or a PSP with 2 16GB MicroSD cards and an adapter.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 22, 2009)

*shuffles around for I-pod* 
hmm... "hanging by a Moment" by Lifehouse
The legend of Zelda theme, the super smash bros brawl remix
Im blue
and Fantasy by earth wind and fire
XD my I-pod is random.
Pushing me away by linkin park
one winged angel, the advent children remix
tainted love by marilyn manson
and simple and clean
basically, anything bu rap is on my i-pod


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

"Ragdoll" Aerosmith
"You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone" Brooks & Dunn
"While My Guitar Gently Weeps" Beatles


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> tainted love by marilyn manson


Marilyn Manson covered Tainted Love?

Oh god, why.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 22, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Marilyn Manson covered Tainted Love?
> 
> Oh god, why.


 
I feel the same way about Disturbed covering "Land of confusion." Did it really need to covered; once was enough.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 22, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Marilyn Manson covered Tainted Love?
> 
> Oh god, why.



i dont know the original song, but yeah, mansons version is pretty bad XD
I dont much care for his music, but i ADORE the man


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone else have friends who look through your playlists and deem you a loser for having video game themes/things that aren't mindless rap and Britney Spears?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 22, 2009)

1. Stewart Copeland - Beast Makers - Tree Tops Level - Spyro the Dragon
2. Chikayo Fukuda - Sunny Grassland - .hack//G.U. pt. 1
3. John Williams - Finding Camp Jurassic - The Lost World: Jurassic Park

1. WWF - Lethal Weapon, Steve Blackman
2. Nakake - Why, or why not - HaruHigurashi (Doujin disc)
3. Bo and M. Nakagaki - Requiem for Lutz - Phantasy Star IV

1. Hitoshi Sakimoto - Riot - Final Fantasy XII
2. Galneryus - Point of No Return
3. King K. Rool's Ship - Super Smash Bros Brawl

My tastes are somewhat more varied, but a fair showing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i dont know the original song, but yeah, mansons version is pretty bad XD
> I dont much care for his music, but i ADORE the man


Original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Pfo3EIXLw



Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else have friends who look through your playlists and deem you a loser for having video game themes/things that aren't mindless rap and Britney Spears?


Sounds like you need better friends.

Annoying little shits on my bus did that to me, but not my actual friends.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else have friends who look through your playlists and deem you a loser for having video game themes/things that aren't mindless rap and Britney Spears?



Nope, but...*looks at own list*...need a new friend?


----------



## Dass (Nov 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone else have friends who look through your playlists and deem you a loser for having video game themes/things that aren't mindless rap and Britney Spears?



No, but I'm sure that would happen if I actually had music I'm interested in on my iPod. I'd probably gain many reactions along the lines of "Who the hell is (insert practically any artist I listen to, including the famous ones)?!" I seriously doubt 75% of them even know who Van Halen is, let alone my off-mainstream stuff.

I really need to update my iPod's contents one of these days.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 22, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Pfo3EIXLw
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need better friends.
> ...




hate to say it, but i like mansons version better x.o
could be because i heard his first, but i dont think his voice really goes with the message *shrugs* yeah, prolly cause i heard mansons version first


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 22, 2009)

My iPod has...


Nothing, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 22, 2009)

I only have owl city on mine.....


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a sansa. it's kinda slow, but it plays music and has expandable memory, radio, recording, and it was relatively cheap, meaning i won't cry (as much) when i break it.

ok, let's see, first 3 songs on shuffle..
mirror man - human league
what do they know - mindless self indulgence
endlessly, she said - afi


----------



## Zeee (Nov 22, 2009)

My iPod is in the other room and I don't feel like grabbing it, so I'll use my iTunes instead:

1) "I hope you die" The Bloodhound Gang
2) "Dental Care" Owl City
3) "Ali JÃ¤isten Vetten" Korpiklaani


----------



## kashaki (Nov 22, 2009)

k...
The Killers-Read my Mind
The Offspring-I Want You Bad
The Decemberists-Annan Water


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 23, 2009)

I envy you people and your tiny iPods. All I have is my laptop and Winamp... So the following comes from that.

1. PokÃ©mon R/B/Y - Trainer Battle
2. Alan Parsons - A Valid Path - A Recurring Dream Within a Dream
3. Ron Grainer/Dominic Glynn - Doctor Who - Theme Tune


----------



## Impasse (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking For Words (Pete Townshend)
Revelations (Iron Maiden)
The Prophet (Yes)
Amber Cascades (America)
High Life (Daft Punk)

About two-thirds of the music I have consists of the stuff my cousin dumped onto my computer last time he visited, so I've only heard two of those songs.

Again, but only counting the music I've heard:

Starship Trooper (Yes)
Mother (Pink Floyd)
Chozo Ruins (Metroid Prime sountrack)
Red Barchetta (Rush)
Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 23, 2009)

Impasse said:


> *snip*
> Amber Cascades (America)
> ...
> 
> ...


 
I got all excited for a moment that someone else here actually listens to America..... I love 70's cheese rock . Oh well. The other classic rock is awesome though.


----------



## Mangasama (Nov 23, 2009)

S***load of older anime' scores some German crime flick soundtracks, lounge music, radio dramas, anything that hits me at the moment. It's nice having a 16G player.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel like doing this again:
Angra - Holy Land
Atheist - Fire
Metallica - Cure
Kamelot -Prologue
Emperor - The Source of Icon E
Cattle Decapitation - A Body Farm

Wow, this time there's some stuff I've listened to.

I think I need to go on a deleting spree so I have room for more music I'll actually listen to.


----------



## Winters (Nov 25, 2009)

Device - Zune

27 - Fall Out Boy
Catch Me If You Can - Gym Class Heroes
The Little Things Give You Away - Linkin Park

Yeah I know I don't have the best taste in music


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

If I had one, I'd have media on it. That is for sure. Seeing as they are MADE to store media....


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

Estatic Fear - Chapter VIII
Earth - Engine of Ruin
Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2009)

Blink 182, Modest Mouse, Fall Out Boy, Tiesto, and some other stuff that you don't know.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top
Badge - Cream
Givin' The Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

Metro Station - "Shake It"
Dresden Dolls - "Lonesome Organist Rapes Page-Turner"
The Agonist - "Birds Elope With the Sun"


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2009)

Psyche by Zilch
War Against God by Adhamh Roland
Tokyo (Album Version) by SADS

I have so much shit on my iPod. Its insane.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 29, 2009)

Take It To The Limit - Eagles
Rock And Roll Aint Noise Pollution - AC/DC
Busted - Johnny Cash


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2009)

Currently, the following artists:

Acrimony
Aura Noir
DestrÃ¶yer 666
Drowning the Light
Element of Eclipse
GÃ¤nnondorf
Hades (Nor)
Immortal
Leather Nun
Manufacturer's Pride

This is on a 1GB Shuffle by the way..


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 29, 2009)

via iTunes since I don't own an iPod anymore:

UI-70 - "Nuclear Fusion" - Live instrumental arrangements of music from the Touhou games.

Tom Waits - "(Looking For) The Heart Of Saturday Night"

Steve Burns & The Struggle - "Troposphere"

Pretty basic selection, I guess. :/


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2009)

"Glamorous" by Fergie and Ludacris
"My Hometown" by Bowling for Soup
"Forgiven" by Within Temptation


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 9, 2009)

BBF's "Lost In Paris Volume 7"


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

"Coldwater Canyon" by Scooter
"Wasteland" by 10 Years
"You're Ever So Inviting" by Underoath


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Dead on arrival - Fall Out Boy
We are the Champions - Queen
Waltz #2 in A flat - Chopin


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"21 Guns" by Green Day
"Dear My Friend" by Brent Cash
"The Great Sea is Cursed" by Zelda Reorchestrated


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Resistance" by Queensryche
"The Exquisite Machinery of Torture" by Meshuggah
"Backbone" by Gojira


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga
Strapped - Jaylib
Not Coming Home - Maroon 5


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Rytes said:


> Just Dance - Lady Gaga



*five*

Map of the Problematique-Muse
Lose Yourself-Eminem (no flaming)
Father Of Lies-Whitechapel
Holding On, For Sure-Declans Well
Coma-Muse


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"I Will Not Bow" by Breaking Benjamin
"We Are the Champions" by Queen
"Faron Woods" by Zelda Reorchestrated


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "I Will Not Bow" by Breaking Benjamin
> "We Are the Champions" by Queen
> "Faron Woods" by Zelda Reorchestrated



Wow we had the same second song


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Wow we had the same second song



ZOMG

Anyway, I did 3 more

"Prophets of War" by Dream Theater
"Like Music" by Ulver
"Another Rainy Night (Without You)" by Queensryche


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Laugh About It - N*E*R*D*
Sippin on Some Syrup - Three 6 Mafia
On Top - The Killers


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Mamoritai ~White Wishes~" by BoA
"They Call Me Sonic (Furry Tails Enhanced Parody Remix)" by Bentley Jones
"Still Alive" by Lisa Miskovsky



adog said:


> Wow we had the same second song



Odd.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Fireflies-Owl City (My iTunes is conspiring against me Â¬_Â¬)
Walker Texas Anger-Barnaby Jones
Esophagus-Icarus The Owl

...two owl named bands


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Dirty Desire" by Utada
"Mamoritai ~White Wishes~ (English Version)" by BoA
"Masquerade" by Ashley Tisdale



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fireflies-Owl City (My iTunes is conspiring against me Â¬_Â¬)
> Walker Texas Anger-Barnaby Jones
> Esophagus-Icarus The Owl
> 
> ...two owl named bands



Fireflies <3


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Somewhere I belong - Linkin Park
Robo Tech - Hyper Crush
The Fixer - Pearl Jam


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Love Story-Taylor Swift (GOD ITUNES, WHY DON'T YOU POINT OUT ALL OF MY EMBARASSING MUSIC)
The Vindicator-7 Horns 7 Eyes
I Would Love To See You Tapdance-Call it Fire


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fireflies-Owl City (My iTunes is conspiring against me Â¬_Â¬)
> Walker Texas Anger-Barnaby Jones
> Esophagus-Icarus The Owl
> 
> ...two owl named bands



I'd like to make myself believe...that planet earth turns slowly^^


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Love Story-Taylor Swift (GOD ITUNES, WHY DON'T YOU POINT OUT ALL OF MY EMBARASSING MUSIC)
> The Vindicator-7 Horns 7 Eyes
> I Would Love To See You Tapdance-Call it Fire



Aww but love story is a good song :[


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> I'd like to make myself believe...that planet earth turns slowly^^



I like the lyrics, unlike most of the people at my school.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Aww but love story is a good song :[



This. x3


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Lonesome Stranger" by Gamma Ray
"The Killing Hand" by Dream Theater
"Come, Dreadful Ygg" by Walknut


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I like the lyrics, unlike most of the people at my school.



You're lame if you don't like fireflies up where I live^^


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> You're lame if you don't like fireflies up where I live^^



Tennessee and Vermont are alot different, I guess. xxP


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

You Belong With Me-Taylor Swift (GOD FUCKING DAMMIT)
Two-Headed Boy-Neutral Milk Hotel
A Song For A Son-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> You Belong With Me-Taylor Swift (GOD FUCKING DAMMIT)
> Two-Headed Boy-Neutral Milk Hotel
> A Song For A Son-*Smashing Pumpkins*



I HAAAATE (Read: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE) THEM.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I HAAAATE (Read: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE) THEM.



Says the guy who listens to Ashley Tisdale >:[

Is your avvy Saetto from Fur-Piled


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Says the guy who listens to Ashley Tisdale >:[
> 
> Is your avvy Saetto from Fur-Piled



... TouchÃ©.

Yep. =D


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

You Shook Me - LedZep
Rock The Casbah - The Clash (wait, I have that?)
Eruption - Van Halen
Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheep - AC/DC


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> ... TouchÃ©.
> 
> Yep. =D



You, sir, are forgiven for listening to ashley tisdale.  Fucking great comic.

Beautiful Ending-BarlowGirl (FUCK)
15 Step-Radiohead
Outside The Wall-Pink Floyd


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> You Belong With Me-Taylor Swift (GOD FUCKING DAMMIT)
> Two-Headed Boy-Neutral Milk Hotel
> A Song For A Son-Smashing Pumpkins



I'm starting to get the feeling you're a Taylor swift fan...lol


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling you're a Taylor swift fan...lol



yeahhh.......

Hell Can't Stop Us Now-The Showdown
Oh Comely-Neutral Milk Hotel
Assassin-Muse


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> yeahhh.......
> 
> Hell Can't Stop Us Now-The Showdown
> Oh Comely-Neutral Milk Hotel
> Assassin-Muse



It's ok. I forgive you haha


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Raspy Shit - Pharrell Williams
Purple Haze - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Soldier (Featuring Santigold) - N*E*R*D*


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Jesus of Suburbia" by Green Day
"You're Not Sorry" by Taylor Swift
"Brick By Boring Brick" by Paramore



xXpuertonicoXx said:


> You, sir, are forgiven for listening to ashley tisdale.  Fucking great comic.
> 
> Beautiful Ending-BarlowGirl (FUCK)
> 15 Step-Radiohead
> Outside The Wall-Pink Floyd



So you listen to Barlow Girl and Taylor Swift, but not Ashley Tisdale? x)


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Rytes said:


> Purple Haze - The Jimi Hendrix Experience



Win.



Lukar said:


> So you listen to Barlow Girl and Taylor Swift, but not Ashley Tisdale? x)



:V


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> :V


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Dick Almighty - 2 Live Crew
I Will - Usher
Candy Store - Hyper Crush


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Jesus of Suburbia" by Green Day
> "You're Not Sorry" by *Taylor Swift*
> "Brick By Boring Brick" by *Paramore*



+Ashley Tisdale.

I'm kind of embarrassed to be around you right now.

Faithless - Rush
Unchained - Van Halen
Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits
Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs (again?)
Why Don't You & I - Santana feat. Alex Band


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Jesus of Suburbia" by Green Day
> "You're Not Sorry" by Taylor Swift
> "Brick By Boring Brick" by Paramore
> 
> ...



I might steal ur ipod


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Fully Alive(Acoustic)-Flyleaf
Dance Dreams(Lady Gaga vs. Eurythmics)-Eurythmics+Lady Gaga (yeah, imma go kill myeself)
Boys Boys Boys-Lady Gaga :[


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fully Alive(Acoustic)-Flyleaf
> Dance Dreams(*Lady Gaga* vs. Eurythmics)-Eurythmics+Lady Gaga (yeah, imma go kill myeself)
> Boys Boys Boys-*Lady Gaga* :[


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Rytes said:


>



anyone have a garbage can for my shame?


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Whatcha Say - Jason DeRulo <3
My Girl's Gotta Girlfriend - T-Pain
Liebestraum #3 in A Flat - Franz Liszt


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"For a Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic" by Paramore
"Another Heart Calls" by The All-American Rejects & The Pierces
"Catch Me If You Can" by Angela Via



adog said:


> I might steal ur ipod



You can't have my shiny iTouch, sorry. :V

@Dass: My music > yours


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fully Alive(Acoustic)-Flyleaf
> Dance Dreams(Lady Gaga vs. Eurythmics)-*Eurythmics+Lady Gaga* (yeah, imma go kill myeself)
> Boys Boys Boys-*Lady Gaga* :[



... Seriously?


Lukar said:


> "For a Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic" by *Paramore*
> "Another Heart Calls" by *The All-American Rejects* & The Pierces
> "Catch Me If You Can" by Angela Via
> 
> @Dass: My music > yours




..... seriously?

You Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest
Smooth - Santana feat. Rob Thomas
Heartbreaker - LedZep
Whole Lotta Love - LedZep
Hope - Rush

(This would be a lot more fun if I had more than 66 songs on this damn thing. Which reminds me, I need to put Chronicles and No Time For Later on here)


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> anyone have a garbage can for my shame?



You could dump all of ur shame into my iPod


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Knights Of Cydonia-Muse
Down Is The New Up-Radiohead
I Talk To The Wind-King Crimson

finally, a list I can be proud of.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> ..... seriously?
> 
> You Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest
> Smooth - Santana feat. Rob Thomas
> ...



Seriously. =P


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "For a Pessimist I'm Pretty Optimistic" by Paramore
> "Another Heart Calls" by The All-American Rejects & The Pierces
> "Catch Me If You Can" by Angela Via
> 
> ...



It's ok. I'm using my itouch to do this right now^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Nobody Home-Pink Floyd
Milkshake-Kelis (just kill me now)
Perfect-Flyleaf

I might as well say i have the entirety of both Taylor Swift's Fearless and Lady Gaga's Fame.


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Seriously. =P



Well there's a lot of music I like you can't see due to my not owning it and only listening to it via youtube.

Besides, LedZep, Judas Priest, Rush, et alii > Paramore, Bon Jovi, Taylor Swift, et alii


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Moon Baby - Godsmack
The Tip of the Iceberg - Owl City
Maria - Green Day


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> Well there's a lot of music I like you can't see due to my not owning it and only listening to it via youtube.
> 
> Besides, LedZep, Judas Priest, Rush, et alii > Paramore, Bon Jovi, Taylor Swift, et alii



maybe ledzep, but that's about it^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

^ewwwww, Godsmack

Saturday Night-The Beatles
Sorrow-Flyleaf (did i mention i have their entire discography?)
Dans Face vs. The Parking Lot-Barnaby Jones


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"East Jesus Nowhere" by Green Day
"Don't Say You Love Me" by M2M
"One of the Boys" by Katy Perry



adog said:


> It's ok. I'm using my itouch to do this right now^^



Yay, iTouch buddies. xD


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Real Slim Shady-Eminem
Unicorn Remains-DeathmÃ¸le Â¬_Â¬
Alien-The Sun


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Nobody Home-Pink Floyd
> Milkshake-Kelis (just kill me now)
> Perfect-Flyleaf
> 
> I might as well say i have the entirety of both Taylor Swift's Fearless and Lady Gaga's Fame.



Milkshake? Haha I love you! By the way do you have the fame monster?


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> ^*ewwwww, Godsmack*
> 
> Saturday Night-The Beatles
> Sorrow-Flyleaf (did i mention i have their entire discography?)
> Dans Face vs. The Parking Lot-Barnaby Jones



WHAT.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 13, 2009)

Aphex Twin- Vordhosbn
Siouxsie and the Banshees- Forever
Cocteau Twins- Serpentskirt

Don't judge me.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Milkshake? Haha I love you! By the way do you have the fame monster?



not yet.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "East Jesus Nowhere" by Green Day
> "Don't Say You Love Me" by M2M
> "One of the Boys" by Katy Perry
> 
> ...



Wooo were touch buddies! lol


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Modify The Pronounciation-The Devil Wears Prada
Triangular Tattvic Fire-Melechesh
Terror On The High Seas-Alestorm

finally, a metalhead list ^_^


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Fingerprints - Katy Perry
Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne <3
Buy U a Drank - T-Pain


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Intimidation" by NIGHTkilla
"Slaying the Dreamer" by Nightwish
"The Rest of the Sun Belongs to Me" by Sonata Arctica


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Playing God" by Paramore
"We Will Rock You" by Queen
"Womanizer" by Britney Spears



adog said:


> Wooo were touch buddies! lol



Touch buddies = Yiff buddies. >.>'


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Supermassive Black Hole-Twilight (anyone mentions Twilight I will Fucking kill them)
Two Chord-DeathmÃ¸le
Song Of The Stomach-Bigga Raiji <3


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> *Fingerprints - Katy Perry*
> Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne <3
> Buy U a Drank - T-Pain



<3


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Supermassive Black Hole-Twilight (anyone mentions Twilight I will Fucking kill them)
> Two Chord-DeathmÃ¸le
> Song Of The Stomach-Bigga Raiji <3



VAMPIRE BASEBALL.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> VAMPIRE BASEBALL.



FUCK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Miv3IS7xTsI

listen to Bigga Raiji


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Playing God" by Paramore
> "We Will Rock You" by Queen
> "Womanizer" by Britney Spears
> 
> ...



O.O haha


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Fingerprints - Katy Perry
> *Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne <3*
> Buy U a Drank - T-Pain




meow


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

I think I'm addicted to doing this x.x

"Turn the Page" by Blind Guardian
"Bathory Erzsebet" by Sunn 0)))
'Varchavianka" performed by The Red Army Choir


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

The Best Day-Taylor Swift Â¬_Â¬
Day In Black-Job For A Cowboy <3
Comfortably Numb-Pink Floyd


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

The Carpal Tunnel of Love - Fall Out Boy
Pop That Pussy - 2 Live Crew
100% Pure Love - Crystal Waters


----------



## Rytes (Dec 13, 2009)

Unstoppable (featuring Santigold and Lil' Wayne) - Drake
Shinin' (featuring T-Pain) - Birdman
King Eternal - TV on The Radio


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> *The Carpal Tunnel of Love - Fall Out Boy*
> Pop That Pussy - 2 Live Crew
> 100% Pure Love - Crystal Waters



Okay, you're my new best friend.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

One-ghosting.
Our Star-Guided Journey To The Realm Of Neverending Life-Wolven Ancestry
All Around Me(Acoustic)-Flyleaf


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Okay, you're my new best friend.


Sweet!^^I knew there was someone else out there with the same taste in music as me


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"1000 Words (Orchestra Version)" by Jade Villalon
"Sanctuary (Opening)" by Utada
"Girlfriend" by Avril Lavigne


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Sweet!^^I knew there was someone else out there with the same taste in music as me



Fall Out Boy's first album was ok, rest was meh at best.

Carpal Tunnel Of Love, However =<3


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Jesus' Tod" by Burzum
"On the b.o.t.a." by Gojira
"Der Mitternachtslowe" by Therion


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Fall Out Boy's first album was ok, rest was meh at best.
> 
> Carpal Tunnel Of Love, However =<3



I don't like their older songs that much.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Brown Eyes- Lady Gaga
Wash Away-Best Of The Worst
Oldzorz(r3m1x)-Declans Well

I don't care anymore.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

She Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd
Poor Lil Rich - 50 Cent
Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I don't like their older songs that much.



 I agree. Although, Grand Theft Autumn is one of their best songs^^


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Mannequin" by Katy Perry
"Watch Me Fly..." by Crush 40
"iViva la Gloria!" by Green Day


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> I agree. Although, Grand Theft Autumn is one of their best songs^^



Haven't heard it. x3


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Right then, on iPod touch now, opening up not much different music.
(my dad got it and loaded it up with the GHIV playlist, chronicles, and I later added no time for later)

The One I Love - REM
Pretty Vacant - Sex Pistols
Limelight - Rush
Love Removal Machine - The Cult
Mystic Rhythms - Rush

Goddamnit, I'm buying another album tomorrow. Frontrunner is Yer Favourites.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

'Where Strides the Behemoth" by Mastodon
"Blood is the Price of Glory" by Ensiferum
"Crusaders of the Light" by Globus

Weird, it's barely giving me any electronic music tonight, even though that's like 1/3 of my collection


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Haven't heard it. x3



O.O


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Misery Business" by Paramore
"Knights of Cydonia" by Muse
"G.I.N.A.S.F.S." by Fall Out Boy



adog said:


> O.O



I guess that was a fail? :c


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Be On You - Flo Rida
Baby, Come Over - Samantha Mumba


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Money Honey-Lady Gaga
Jigsaw Falling Into Place-Radiohead
Nailed, Dead, Risen-Impending Doom


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Kortirion Among the Trees" by Summoning
"Crows Bring the Spring" by Korpiklaani
"To Rid the Disease" by Opeth

Shuffle seems intent on giving me 99% metal tonight =P


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Misery Business" by Paramore
> "Knights of Cydonia" by Muse
> "G.I.N.A.S.F.S." by Fall Out Boy
> 
> ...



I love you so much right now haha. And it was a fail, but a minor one, because it can be fixed^^


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> I love you so much right now haha. And it was a fail, but a minor one, because it can be fixed^^



x3 Well, I'll listen to it soon. I want to get Believers Never Die, I think it's on there.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> "Kortirion Among the Trees" by Summoning
> "Crows Bring the Spring" by Korpiklaani
> "To Rid the Disease" by Opeth
> 
> Shuffle seems intent on giving me 99% metal tonight =P



Make it stop haha


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Make it stop haha



Lol I'll try, I think it's because there's an imbalance of metal on my iPod.  Let's see what the shuffle on whole music library in WinAmp gives me, will post results in a sec =P


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> x3 Well, I'll listen to it soon. I want to get Believers Never Die, I think it's on there.



it might be, and if not it should be. It's an awesome song^^


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Lol I'll try, I think it's because there's an imbalance of metal on my iPod.  Let's see what the shuffle on whole music library in WinAmp gives me, will post results in a sec =P



 I want to hear what u have for electronic


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Make it stop haha



Why would you want to stop the metal?  

My shuffle is stuck on "songs that are certain to undermine Nico's popularity"

X_X


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Reset" by Ayaka Hirahara
"My Last Breath" by Evanescence
"Medicate" by AFI



adog said:


> it might be, and if not it should be. It's an awesome song^^



=P


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

This is why I'm hot - Mims (i'm sorry)
Believe - Staind
Misery Business - Paramore


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Alright, we're in business 

"The Poison" by The Prodigy
"It Would Be So Nice" by Pink Floyd
"Rockaria" by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Apple and Cinnamon" by Utada
"20 Dollar Nose Bleed" by Fall Out Boy
"Never Gonna Be Alone" by Nickelback


adog said:


> This is why I'm hot - Mims (i'm sorry)
> *Believe - Staind
> Misery Business - Paramore*



<3


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon
So Sick - Ne-Yo
Damned if I do ya ( damned if I don't) - All Time Low <3


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon
> So Sick - Ne-Yo
> Damned if I do ya ( damned if I don't) - All Time Low <3



My school friends're trying to get me to hear more of ATL. I've heard that song, and Weightless.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Thy Fleeing Time" by Dargaard
"Primal Concrete Sledge" by Pantera
"Atmosfear" by X-ray Dog


----------



## Lukar (Dec 13, 2009)

"Ever Dream" by Nightwish
"Here We Go Again" by Paramore
"Mamoritai ~White Wishes~" by BoA

G'night guys. Adog, don't be surprised if I hit you up on AIM sometime. =3


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Apple and Cinnamon" by Utada
> "20 Dollar Nose Bleed" by Fall Out Boy
> "Never Gonna Be Alone" by Nickelback



Oh come on, you have Nickelback, and you claim your music > mine.

Most people consider that automatic disqualification.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Godly Purification I" by Masami Ueda
"Palladium" by Epica
"Stairway to Heaven" by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Ever Dream" by Nightwish
> "Here We Go Again" by Paramore
> "Mamoritai ~White Wishes~" by BoA
> 
> G'night guys. Adog, don't be surprised if I hit you up on AIM sometime. =3



Oh Ill be expecting it soon. lol night.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh come on, you have Nickelback, and you claim your music > mine.
> 
> Most people consider that automatic disqualification.



Hey. Guess what? Nickelback kicks ass


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

"Grimur A Midalnesi" by Tyr
"Firefall" by 220 Volt
"Music with Changing Parts" by Philip Glass


----------



## Dass (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> Hey. Guess what? Nickelback kicks ass



Although you (don't really) have a point, you listen to MSI (I might be thinking of someone else), therefore I also take your opinion as null.


----------



## Viva (Dec 13, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> "Grimur A Midalnesi" by Tyr
> "Firefall" by 220 Volt
> "Music with Changing Parts" by Philip Glass



XD!!!!!! I'm sorry but philip glass? really?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

adog said:


> XD!!!!!! I'm sorry but philip glass? really?



Yes, a brilliant 20th century composer of classical music in the minimalist school.  

"Hades" by Kalmah
"Carve Away the Stone" by Rush
"Ormazd" by Solarforce


----------



## Stawks (Dec 13, 2009)

"Dave the Butcher" by Tom Waits
"The Long Goodbye" by Bruce Springsteen
"Segue - Algeria Touchshreik" by David Bowie

Ridiculous.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> "Dave the Butcher" by Tom Waits
> "The Long Goodbye" by Bruce Springsteen
> "Segue - Algeria Touchshreik" by David Bowie
> 
> Ridiculous.



I approve of these =3

"No One" by Dark Tranquility
"It's Only Love" by The Beatles
"I'm Going Slightly Mad" by Queen


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Stawks said:


> "Dave the Butcher" by Tom Waits
> "The Long Goodbye" by Bruce Springsteen
> "Segue - Algeria Touchshreik" by David Bowie
> 
> Ridiculous.


 


Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I approve of these =3
> 
> "No One" by Dark Tranquility
> "It's Only Love" by The Beatles
> "I'm Going Slightly Mad" by Queen


 

Hooray for classic rock!

"These are the days of our lives" Queen
"Dreamer" Ozzy Osbourne
"Ain't my bitch" Metallica (God I feel old that Metallica is considered classic rock now)


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hooray for classic rock!
> 
> "These are the days of our lives" Queen
> "Dreamer" Ozzy Osbourne
> "Ain't my bitch" Metallica (God I feel old that Metallica is considered classic rock now)



lol

"Faith in God" by Bad Religion
"Hysteria" by Muse
"Coil" by Opeth


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Hey. Guess what? Nickelback kicks ass


 
:I


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Hey. Guess what? Nickelback kicks ass


 
I probably shouldn't throw any stones (just look at what I've posted) but this notion that "Nickelback kicks ass" is a gross misrepresentation. This idea has been spread by the music industry and is not to believed.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 14, 2009)

"Nomad" by Sepultura
"Love Ain't No Stranger" by Whitesnake
"40-1" by Sabaton


----------



## Stawks (Dec 14, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> I probably shouldn't throw any stones (just look at what I've posted) but this notion that "Nickelback kicks ass" is a gross misrepresentation. This idea has been spread by the music industry and is not to believed.



Hey now. Don't be mean. Nickelback is an awesome song.

"Cordelia" by the Tragically Hip
"Fourteen Rivers, Fourteen Floods" by Beck
"Jungleland" by Bruce Springsteen

The hell are the odds of getting two songs by the Boss in a row?


----------



## Shindo (Dec 14, 2009)

Want Me - Ariel Pinks Haunted Graffiti
On The Roof - Racoo-oo-oon
Blow Your Nose - mÃºm


----------



## Lukar (Dec 14, 2009)

"What I Want" by Daughtry feat. Slash
"Careful" by Paramore
"Dreams of an Absolution (LB vs. JS Remix)" by Lee Brotherton/Bentley Jones and Jun Senoue


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 14, 2009)

Victory is Near - Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru
Tsurupettan (I'll probably get a lot of slack for that one )


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

"Come As You Are" - Nirvana
"Smooth Criminal" - Alien Ant Farm
"Calm Like a Bomb" - Rage Against the Machine

I was rather disappointed that it didn't show any Tinariwen or Vernian Process.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Hey now. Don't be mean. Nickelback is an awesome song.


Not trying to be mean, just shooting a small zinger



Stawks said:


> *snip*
> 
> The hell are the odds of getting two songs by the Boss in a row?


 
That depends on how much awesome you have in your music player .


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 14, 2009)

Mexican Radio- Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Far Away - Scorpions. I love shuffle. <3

Edit:
A Looking In View - Alice in Chains.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

My Disease- A Skylit Drive
Headstrong-Trapt
Mummified In Barbed Wire-Cannibal Corpse

<3


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath
Chill Chester - 9:18
Night Drive - All American Rejects


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Sleepmakeswaves - Keep Your Splendid Silent Sun
Opeth - Hessian Peel
Torchbearer - Burial Waters, Deepsome Graves


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Alien Nation (live) - Scorpions
Mind Like a Tree (live '99) - Scorpions
Feast for a Liar's Tongue - Arsis


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *"Come As You Are" - Nirvana*
> "Smooth Criminal" - Alien Ant Farm
> "Calm Like a Bomb" - Rage Against the Machine
> 
> I was rather disappointed that it didn't show any Tinariwen or Vernian Process.



the best nirvana song next to smells like teen spirit^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

"In This Together" - Tsunami Bomb
"Closing Time" - Semisonic
"Ozone" - Fuel

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but doesn't this thread belong in Forum Games? ._.



adog said:


> the most overplayed nirvana song next to smells like teen spirit^^


Fixed that for you.
"Territorial Pissings" and "Drain You" are way better songs from that album.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

With Northern Twilight Resplendent, We Follow the Moonlit Path in Search of Habitable Lands-Wolven Ancestry <3
And Gaia's Wrath of a Thousand Forms of Vehement Torture Will Be Brought Upon Ourselves, the Self-Destructing Human-Wolven Ancestry <3
That Famous Ol' Spiced-Alestorm


----------



## Lukar (Dec 14, 2009)

"Unknown from M.E. (Sonic Adventure Version)" by Marlon Saunders
"Don't Ask Why" by Vanessa Hudgens
"Ur So Gay" by Katy Perry


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "Unknown from M.E. (Sonic Adventure Version)" by Marlon Saunders
> "Don't Ask Why" by Vanessa Hudgens
> "Ur So Gay" by Katy Perry


 
Ur So Gay and you don't even like boys :3.  Btw I'm going to start copying you now lol.

Union - Black Eyed Peas
One Step Closer - Linkin Park
I Just Can't Stop Loving You - Michael Jackson <3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

Imaginary Places-Busdriver
Love Story-Taylor Swift
MTV Get Off The Air-Dead Kennedys 

those last two look wrong next to eachother >_>


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 15, 2009)

"Where ever I may roam" Metallica
"Got me under pressure" ZZ Top
"To whom it may concern" Duran Duran


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 15, 2009)

Smash Mouth - Walking on the Sun
Tonic - Open Up Your Eyes
Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Rytes (Dec 15, 2009)

My World - Kid Cudi
Everything Will Be Alright - The Killers
A Star Is Born - Jay Z
To The Top - Ryan Leslie
Breakout - N.E.R.D.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

I do not use I-pods. I use Mp3 players as I am not a conformist idiot who pays an extra 25% for equal or worse sound.


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

*swoons*

Jedi Mind Tricks- On the Eve of War
Sailboats- 2
Sun O)))- Alice


----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

Rytes said:


> My World - Kid Cudi
> *Everything Will Be Alright - The Killers*
> A Star Is Born - Jay Z
> To The Top - Ryan Leslie
> Breakout - N.E.R.D.


 
â™¥_â™¥


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

"Three Treasures" by Therion
"Gethsemane" by Nightwish
"As Embers Dress the Sky" by Agalloch


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I do not use I-pods. I use Mp3 players as I am not a conformist idiot who pays an extra 25% for equal or worse sound.


Fix'd. I agree.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

Krzysztof Penderecki - Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima
DeathmÃ¸le-Ice and Sleet
In The Flesh-Pink Floyd


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

Angra: Waiting Silence
Freedom Call: Rise Up
The Black Mages: The Skies Above


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

All Hope Is Gone - SlipknoT
Dance With The Devil - Breaking Benjamin
Topless - Breaking Benjamin

Heh, quite surprised that I got two BB there.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

"Treacherous Gods" by Ensiferum
"Enthralled in Essence" by Atheist
"Scallop Pond" by X-Ray Dog


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 15, 2009)

"To a Wild Dada Duck: Keep it surreal"


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

MoshGod666 said:


> Heh, quite surprised that I got two BB there.


Possibly because your musical taste is awfully limited and linear.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Possibly because your musical taste is awfully limited and linear.



I lol'd


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Possibly because your musical taste is awfully limited and linear.



hey! it's not that linear... i've just recently discovered BB so i'm quite into them currently. I was just surprised that out of all the songs on my ipod, it picked two by the same band, when I only have one album by said band.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

MoshGod666 said:


> hey! it's not that linear... i've just recently discovered BB so i'm quite into them currently. I was just surprised that out of all the songs on my ipod, it picked two by the same band, when I only have one album by said band.


So it's all punk and mainstream metal, right?


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

no, it's partly mainstream, and there's a bit of punk-ish stuff... but i have also got some less 'mainstream' stuff aswell... Meh, I don't even know why I'm arguing...


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

What do you call not mainstream?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

Whoo, music taste related pissing contests! *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

Draconian, If These Trees Could Talk, Alestorm, Deadlock? I also love Uematsu Nobuo. btw, if u wanna suggest any good bands I'd gladly listen. I just don't search for things that aren't mainstream purely for that fact. If I like the sound of something or someone recommends it, great. Otherwise yeah, my stuff probably is mostly mainstream stuff.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> So it's all *punk* and mainstream metal, right?



What you got against punk, fool?  I'd like you to take that up with my friends the Dead Kennedys and the Dropkick Murphys D:<


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> What you got against punk, fool?  I'd like you to take that up with my friends the Dead Kennedys and the Dropkick Murphys D:<



And Bad Religion <3


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> And Bad Religion <3



and the Ramones <3


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

MoshGod666 said:


> Draconian, If These Trees Could Talk, Alestorm, Deadlock? I also love Uematsu Nobuo. btw, if u wanna suggest any good bands I'd gladly listen. I just don't search for things that aren't mainstream purely for that fact. If I like the sound of something or someone recommends it, great. Otherwise yeah, my stuff probably is mostly mainstream stuff.


And I know all those bands. Draconian is good, I'm actually very impressed with If These Trees Could Talk, you're a post-rock fan? Alestorm, heh. Fun band, but their second album was bad. First one was great though.

Try:
Novembers Doom
Sunlight Ascending
God Is An Astronaut
My Dying Bride
Shape of Despair
Jakob
Fairyland
Godspeed You! Black Emperor



puertonico said:


> What you got against punk, fool?  I'd like you to take that up with my friends the Dead Kennedys and the Dropkick Murphys D:<


Oh nothing whatsoever! Just making a statement of what music he had.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> and the Ramones <3



And...well you get the point.

@ DarkNoctus: Gotcha ^^  Also, Godspeed You! Black Emperor is epic


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll check them out then. btw, just looked at your profile and it's rather scary how much you look like me... anyway, maybe we should try getting this thread back on track, it's kinda veered off.

Chronicles Of Vengeance - Alestorm
Threshold - Slayer (I don't care if it's 'mainstream')
The Sacrifice - Symphony X

EDIT - I recognise the band 'My Dying Bride', didn't they do a concert with Anathema and Paradise Lost a while back?


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's a shame Anathema are considerably better than the other 2 bands.


----------



## Obrum (Dec 15, 2009)

well, i'm off for the night, seeing as its 2:45 and I gotta be up for 7... Anyway, jotted down those bands, i'll check them out tomorrow. thanks.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Add me on MSN, it looks like there is some hope in you yet.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Add me on MSN, it looks like there is some hope in you yet.



but hes still stuck with a douchey name, he should get it changed like i did ^_^


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> but hes still stuck with a douchey name, he should get it changed like i did ^_^


Lol he should yeah.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2009)

I've Got Big Balls - AC/DC
Flag In The Ground - Sonata Arctica
Shoes - Kelly.

>.<


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

"War of the Universe" by Luca Turilli
"Final Omen 2.0" by Immediate Music
"Delirium of Disorder" by Bad Religion


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuchs Geh Voran - The Hunters (a German cover of Fox on the Run by Sweet)
Sweet Leaf - Black Sabbath
Nocturna - Moonspell


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 15, 2009)

"Carol of the Bells" by Trans Siberian Orchestra (getting in the holiday spirit...or at least my version of it :3)
"Greatest Journey" by Martin O'Donnel
"Ravenwing" by Altaria


----------



## Lukar (Dec 15, 2009)

"1000 Words" by Jade Villalon
"His World ~Blue World Prelude~" by Bentley Jones
"Ignorance" by Paramore


----------



## Stawks (Dec 16, 2009)

Rolling.

Untrustable / Part 2 (About Someone Else) by Built To Spill
A Cautionary Song by the Decemberists
Exquisite Dead Guy by They Might Be Giants


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

"The Shores of our Land" by Dragonland
 "Beyond the Gates" by Cans
"Lost in Space" by Avantasia


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 16, 2009)

"The Hawthorne Passage" by Agalloch
"Equimanthorn" by Bathory
"Malteus Maleficarum" by Avantasia


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"Stray" by Steve Conte
"Seven Rings in Hand ~Fairytales in Trance~" by Bentley Jones
"I Will Not Bow" by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 16, 2009)

Lost in the Crypts - Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time - Stuart Chatwood
Exploration/Theme from Battlestar Galactica - Stu Phillips
The Compy's Dine - The Lost World: Jurassic Park - John Williams


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"Christmas in Hollywood" by Hollywood Undead
"Knight of the Wind" by Crush 40
"LoveGame" by Lady GaGa


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

"Got to do it" by Andrew WK
"Kingdoms" by Black Majesty
"Wasted Time" by Edguy


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"Dance, Dance [Live]" by Fall Out Boy
"Body Language" by Queen
"Sanctuary (Ending/After the Battle)" by Utada


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

"Help!" The Beatles
"Don't Ask Me Why" Billy Joel
"These Dreams" Jim Croce


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"Open Your Heart" by Crush 40
"See You Again (Rock Mafia Remix)" by Miley Cyrus
"Crushcrushcrush" by Paramore


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

Jakob - Saint
Wolves In The Throne Room - Queen of the Borrowed Light
Moonsorrow - Haaska


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"Fingerprints" by Katy Perry
"Dear My Friend" by Brent Cash
"(Hey You) Free Up Your Mind" by Emma Bunton


----------



## Altamont (Dec 16, 2009)

Down to Earth - Peter gabriel - WALL-E OST
Cleanin' Out My Closet - Eminem
Whatsername - Green Day - American Idiot

Huh.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 17, 2009)

"Mother Goose" Jethro Tull
"Bark at the Moon" Ozzy Osbourne
"The Ballad of Danny Baily (1909-1934)" Elton John


----------



## Viva (Dec 17, 2009)

My Life Sucks - adog
I Hate My Life - adog
Screw Love - adog


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 17, 2009)

"Fields of Despair" by Dragonforce
"New Age Messiah" by Edguy
"Over The Rainbow" by Freedom Call


----------



## Lukar (Dec 17, 2009)

"Time of Dying" by Three Days Grace
"Brother My Brother" by Blessid Union of Souls
"No Other Place" by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

"Kituvan Kiitos" by Ajattara
"UnOpened" by Sonata Arctica
"Hands of Time" by Primal Fear


----------



## Lukar (Dec 17, 2009)

"Leave Out All the Rest" by Linkin Park
"The Climb" by Miley Cyrus
"When It Rains" by Paramore


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

"Overture 1928" by Dream Theater
"Rebellion in Dreamland" by Gamma Ray
"Aces High" by Iron Maiden


----------



## Lukar (Dec 17, 2009)

"Peacemaker" by Green Day
"1000 Words" by Jade Villalon
"Cold" by Crossfade


----------



## Keyox (Dec 17, 2009)

Satellite by Guster
Themesong to the movie District 9
Piove by Jovanotti


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

"None of the above" Duran Duran
"Two of us" The Beatles
"Make the world go away" Elvis Presley


----------



## REDnico (Dec 18, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> "None of the above" Duran Duran
> "Two of us" The Beatles
> "Make the world go away" Elvis Presley





Days Like These-The Beatles
Running From Lacuna-Icarus The Owl
Cassie-Flyleaf


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 19, 2009)

"Aces Wild" Aerosmith
"Those were the days" Cream
"Hard workin' man" Brooks & Dunn


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2009)

Ipods suck ass, I don't haveo ne. I have a philips go gear for my mp3 player, much better than ipods AND zunes (I've had both). VERY durable, plays videos too. 

Anyway...all I have on it is ICP now so the songs i get are:

I want my shit
The Jokers Wild
The Wraith

I love the first song, haven't heard the other two yet (there's a shmillion songs lawl)


----------



## Hir (Dec 19, 2009)

Philips are pretty shit compared to Samsung and Sony. Get one of those.

Velvet Cacoon - Avalon Polo
Mustan Kuun Lapset - Suruntuoja
Moonsorrow - Pimea


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Waste - Staind
Tik Tok - Ke$ha
Welcome to Paradise - Green Day


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 20, 2009)

No Doubt- "Sunday Morning"
Streetlight Manifesto- "We will fall together"
Reel Big Fish- "Take on me"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 20, 2009)

"Posthuman" Marilyn Manson
"Let's get high" Dr. Dre
"Can't Stop Falling in Love" Cheap Trick


----------



## Plantar (Dec 20, 2009)

Shine It All Around - Robert Plant And The Strange Sensation
Uninvited - Alanis Morissette
Inheritance - Scorpions


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 20, 2009)

The first three things I listen when I leave house? Easy.
Iron Maiden - Hallowed be thy name, The evil that men do.
And probably something from the Russian Rock. Like Aria - ÐÐ½Ð³ÐµÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð¿Ñ‹Ð»ÑŒ. (Angel's dust.)


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 21, 2009)

Deadly Sinners - [3 Inches of Blood]
AFS - [Madhatter]
Snap your Fingers - [Prong]


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 21, 2009)

"Long Distance Run Around" Yes
"Intolerance" Tool
"Marshal Mathers" Eminem


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> "Long Distance Run Around" Yes
> "Intolerance" Tool
> "Marshal Mathers" Eminem



will you marry me?

Leaves' Eyes-Solemn Sea
A Skylit Drive-According To Columbus
Drop Dead, Gorgeous-Dressed For Friend Requests


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 4, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> "Long Distance Run Around" Yes
> "Intolerance" Tool
> "Marshal Mathers" Eminem


 


REDnico said:


> will you marry me?
> 
> Leaves' Eyes-Solemn Sea
> A Skylit Drive-According To Columbus
> Drop Dead, Gorgeous-Dressed For Friend Requests


 
I'm a little late on the reply......

Sure, I don't have anything else going at the moment, but I don't think Florida or Michigan would recognize it .

"Shake That" Scooter
"Remember me?" Eminem
"Givin' The Dog a Bone" Aerosmith --> somehow seems appropriate to the forum


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

"Gone Going" Black Eyed Peas
"Run-Around" Blues Traveler
"Roll to Me" Del Amitri <3


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

Negative FX - Together
Void - My Rules
Anti-Heros - F*** Hollywood


----------



## Altamont (Jan 4, 2010)

"Cesaro Summability" - Tool
"Headfirst Slide into Cooperstown on a Bad Bet" - Fall Out Boy
"The Morning report" - The Lion King [Original Broadway Cast]


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 5, 2010)

World So Cold - Mudvayne
Such Horrible Things - Creature Feature
Sweet Transvestite - Rocky Horror Soundtrack


Ultra - KMFDM
Feel - Zug Izland
The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden

Afraid of Me - Twiztid
Going Under - Evenescence
18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

Blind - KoRn

Before The Dawn - Evanescence 

Observation Slave - Soilwork


----------



## LFKhael (Jan 5, 2010)

"8-bit Cheese (Hardcore Haters Mix)," The Speed Freak
"CANDY[star]," Luv UNLIMITED-DDR
"Iron Man," Black Sabbath


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 5, 2010)

"User Friendly" Marilyn Manson
"Bleed Me" Metallica
"Sun King" The Beatles


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Holiday in the Sun - Sex Pistols
Drunken Lullabies - Flogging Molly
State of Massachusetts - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 6, 2010)

"Shut up and Dance" Aerosmith
"No More Tears" Ozzy Osbourne
"Judy is a Punk" The Ramones


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Let's go to bed- The Cure
Shes in Parties- Bauhaus
Police truck- Dead Kennedys


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

Requiem Mass in D minor - Mozart
Music Box - Eminem
Never knew i needed - Ne-yo
Patron Tequila - Paradisco Girls
Hotel Room Service - Pitbull


----------



## Sabre (Jan 7, 2010)

High Life - Daft Punk
When The Night Falls - Iced Earth
Sugar Coat - Breaking Benjamin
My Darkest Cave - Oomph!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 7, 2010)

"Workin' at the Car Wash Blues" Jim Croce
"Simple" Collective Soul
"4 Degrees" Tool


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 12, 2010)

"Limo Wreck" Soundgarden
"Badge" Cream
"Somebody's got to feel this" Kid Rock


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2010)

All my music :V Which ranges from jpop to rock to metal (according itunes) 

And because it's an iPOD touch I have a few games on it to. N.O.V.A. being the best one.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

"Aerodynamic" by Daft Punk 
"Harder. Better. Faster. Stronger" by Daft Punk
"88:88" by Danger!


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey MichaelFoster your avatar makes my balls hurt!


"You Shook Me All Night Long" AC/DC
"4th of July" Soundgarden
"Can't Stop Falling In Love" Cheap Trick


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

The Devil Wears Prada - "Ben Has a Kid"
A Day to Remember - "Homesick"
Bleeding Through - "Return to Sender"


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

"Kokomo" The Beach Boys
"Housewife" Dr. Dre
"Kill You" Eminem


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

COOL JOKE - "Undo"
L'arc~en~Ciel - "Link"
Yui - "Again"


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Hey MichaelFoster your avatar makes my balls hurt!


Am I biting too hard?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Faith and the Muse: "Willow's Song"
Puscifer: 'Sour Grapes'
Johnny Cash: 'A Boy Named Sue'


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to do the first ten.

Let's Move - Renard_V
Johanna Shut Up - Crazy Loop
Beggin' - Madcon
Singin' in the Rain - Mint Royale
We Are One - Buckethead
D.A.N.C.E. - Justice
Terrible Lie - Nine Inch Nails
Last Night in Brooklyn - Innerpartysystem
M.A.D. - Hadouken!
Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## Matt (Jan 23, 2010)

Fisrt ten.

Enclave- Sonic Syndicate
Face to Face- Daft Punk
Starfire- Dragonforce
Tattered Banners and Bloody Flags- Amon Amarth
White Night Fantasy- Nightwish
If I could Turn Back Time- Cher (lol)
Sumiregusa- Enya
Rock You Like A Hurricane- Scorpions
Say Goodnight- Bullet for my Valentine
Angels Fall First- Nightwish


----------



## cutmywristandbitemeeyes (Jan 23, 2010)

escape the fate -situations
green day - east jesus nowhere
underoath- im content with losing


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

"Dream On" - Aerosmith
"If you want my love" - Cheap Trick
"Starship Trooper" - Yes


----------



## onfireman (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I've lost count of all the songs, I've got.
Most of it's Cascada. I've got all her albums.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 26, 2010)

*"What's on your IPod?"*

I don't own an IPod...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 26, 2010)

All BMTH, Fall Out Boy, Metallica, Dethklok, Daft Punk, and Panic at the Disco albums. Those are the only bands that I have all the albums of. Plus about 300 other songs.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

"Wrapped Around Your Finger" - The Police
"Spread Your Wings" - Black Label Society
"I Wanna Be Your Boyfriend" - The Ramones


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I-pod shuffle. the songs are.

Love:Strapping Young Lad
One:Metallica
Ocean Planet:Gojira
   I did it once more
Orion:Metallica
Peak1.1: Darwin
Fear of the Dark: Iron Maiden


----------



## haydenluis (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,
I have these first three songs on my ipod.
Amos Lee-What's Been Going On
Ingrid Michaelson-The Way I Am
Brandi Carlile-Dreams


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 27, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> *"What's on your IPod?"*
> 
> I don't own an IPod...



Or equivalent. >:C


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 27, 2010)

Zombie Autopilot - Unearth
Infiltrate and Assimilate - Iced Earth
Scorpion Flower - Moonspell


----------



## Barak (Jan 27, 2010)

Barbucue-Seryoga

Montreal Ã  Paris-Sir PathÃ©tik

Je suis un homme-Zazie


----------



## torachi (Jan 27, 2010)

The Clash - Career Opportunities
Cage - CK1
Necro ft. Ill Bill - As Deadly As Can Be


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

"Owner of a Lonely Heart" - Yes
"Run Through The Jungle" - Creedence Clearwater Revival
"I Want Love" - Elton John


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 27, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Or equivalent. >:C



Don't own any equivalent, though my CD player has a disk with music from "The Wiz" in it... so, I'll just be easin' on down the road with that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 27, 2010)

"Feuer Frei"- Rammstein.
"Falling Down"- Atreyu.
"Liquor and Love lost"- Bring Me the Horizon.


----------

